

Show HN: Lottery – A Toy App Using React.js - jrosenbluth
http://jeffreyrosenbluth.github.io/lottery/index.html

======
bemmu
At first I thought nothing happens when you press "play", but I see now that
the player names "Player 1" "Player 2" are not default names, but rather
placeholders some of which need to be changed before clicking "Play".

